# Will the Mesmerize Be Officially Supported By Cyanogenmod 9?



## Snyperx (Jun 13, 2011)

Does anyone know if the Mesmerize will be officially supported by CM9??


----------



## sickin (Nov 19, 2011)

Do not see any reason why it wouldn't be. It is officially supported by CM7, and that ics build you are running is basically cm9. So I would assume they would have an official port when it is released.


----------

